# AWE Tuning and H&R - Free Shipping and Holiday Special Pricing on H&R Cup Kits and Coilovers



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Today through December 26th, let’s do some free ground shipping to help you grab up H&R Cup Kits and Coilovers for your Audi. 

Yep, every H&R Cup Kit and Coilover Kit to you, at Holiday Special Pricing AND with free shipping. We’ll bring the power, H&R will help keep it on the ground. Now with free shipping.

Click through to your C6’s section of www.AWE-Tuning.com, or 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]. 

H&R Cup Kits and Coilovers await.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

And now for the next power move. We’re going to reduce H&R Coilovers and Cup Kits by 15% off regular pricing. So if you missed the free shipping promotion last week, fear not. *Free shipping has been replaced with 15% off. *

Today through January 7th. H&R Cup Kits and Coilovers for the C6. 15% off. 

Click through to your C6’s section of www.AWE-Tuning.com, or 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]. 

H&R Cup Kits and Coilovers await.


----------

